

A Virtual Hackathon for Education - camurban
https://virtualhackathon.eventbrite.com/

======
kylemaxwell
I wish there were a more informative page about this rather than just the
Eventbrite signup.

~~~
camurban
[http://lincolnlabs.com/hackathons/virtual.html](http://lincolnlabs.com/hackathons/virtual.html)

